# More topics per page



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I have increased the number of topics visible per page in MK1 and Mk2. This will hopefully mean things won't fall out of view so quickly.

Cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice idea Kev, however...

Has this/can this be done on "view new posts" ?

Also if you take a look at YBW.com forums, they have an option (admitedly not a PHP forum) where all topic posts can be viewed in one page so if a topic is 50 posts long you dont have to move from page 1 to 2 etc. Is this possible here?

Cheers Richard


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it worth having a"Reference" section as some of the indiviual forums are getting clutteed with stickies ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Has this/can this be done on "view new posts" ?


This will be a stylesheet change - so i'll ask Jae if it's possible.



wallsendmag said:


> Is it worth having a"Reference" section as some of the indiviual forums are getting clutteed with stickies ?


That's part of the reason why I extended the number per page. Due to feedback against the idea, nobody is keen on more subforums.


----------



## Daniel_ (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry for bringing an old thread up but this bugs me lol, can you guys add the post per page option yet? Pretty sure it's simple BB code?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The number of posts per page was increased and has been like that for some time. The number of posts per page it's set as a global default with a forum level override but there is no standard user override option in phpBB. There is a mod someone has done but this is a script that requires server instal and we have never used it or tested it and the need for it is not so clear.

If you are just browsing then the only disadvantage of limited numbers of topics is the next page's repeat of the stickies - and that's down to us to manage. Within a thread when browsing it's only a click for the next page.

If you are searching then you have an option of displaying results as posts or topics which may help


----------

